# unbound - Always 1.8.1 verson.



## Yongsik (Oct 28, 2019)

unbound - Always 1.8.1 verson.

Hello all,
I have been patching unbound with the pkg update command.
I recently applied the 1.9.4 version of unbound.conf.sample and couldn't run it.
I accidentally looked in the log and found out that execution is unbound version 1.8.1.
Unfortunately, I can't figure out why it says 1.8.1 in the unbound.log.
Post the following environments. Please tell me how to run unbound 1.9.4.
How can I fix it?
Thanks.

```
# cat unbound.log | grep start
Oct 28 09:46:06 local-unbound[14420:0] info: start of service (unbound 1.8.1).
```


```
root@aa3:/var/unbound # pkg info unbound
unbound-1.9.4
Name : unbound
Version : 1.9.4
Installed on : Tue Oct 22 20:38:42 2019 KST
Origin : dns/unbound
Architecture : FreeBSD:12:amd64
Prefix : /usr/local
Categories : dns
Licenses : BSD3CLAUSE
Maintainer : [email]jaap@NLnetLabs.nl[/email]
WWW : [URL]https://www.nlnetlabs.nl/projects/unbound[/URL]
Comment : Validating, recursive, and caching DNS resolver
Options :
DNSCRYPT : off
DNSTAP : off
DOCS : on
ECDSA : on
EVAPI : off
FILTER_AAAA : off
GOST : on
HIREDIS : off
LIBEVENT : on
MUNIN_PLUGIN : off
PYTHON : off
SUBNET : off
TFOCL : off
TFOSE : off
THREADS : on
Shared Libs required:
----------
root@aa3:/ # find / -name '*unbound*'
/var/run/local_unbound.pid
/var/run/local_unbound.ctl
/var/unbound
/var/unbound/unbound.log
/var/unbound/unbound_ad_servers
/var/unbound/unbound.root_hint.sh.good-working
/var/unbound/unbound.conf.sample
/var/unbound/unbound.conf
/var/unbound/unbound.root_hint.sh
/var/unbound/unbound_ad_servers.sh
/var/unbound/unbound.conf.good-working
/var/unbound/unbound_ad_servers.old
/var/unbound/unbound_ad_servers.sh.good-woking
/var/db/etcupdate/current/etc/rc.d/local_unbound
/var/db/etcupdate/current/etc/unbound
/tmp/unbound.log.old
/tmp/mycloud.unbound
/libexec/resolvconf/unbound
/etc/rc.d/local_unbound
/etc/unbound
/usr/share/man/man5/local-unbound.conf.5.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/local-unbound-anchor.8.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/local-unbound-checkconf.8.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/local-unbound-control.8.gz
/usr/share/man/man8/local-unbound.8.gz
/usr/sbin/local-unbound-setup
/usr/sbin/local-unbound
/usr/sbin/local-unbound-anchor
/usr/sbin/local-unbound-checkconf
/usr/sbin/local-unbound-control
/usr/local/sbin/unbound-anchor
/usr/local/sbin/unbound-checkconf
/usr/local/sbin/unbound-control
/usr/local/sbin/unbound-control-setup
/usr/local/sbin/unbound
/usr/local/sbin/unbound-host
/usr/local/share/licenses/unbound-1.9.4
/usr/local/share/doc/unbound
/usr/local/etc/unbound
/usr/local/etc/unbound/unbound.conf
/usr/local/etc/unbound/unbound.conf.sample
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/unbound
/usr/local/include/unbound.h
/usr/local/lib/libunbound.a
/usr/local/lib/libunbound.so.8.1.4
/usr/local/lib/libunbound.so.8
/usr/local/lib/libunbound.so
/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/libunbound.pc
/usr/local/man/man3/libunbound.3.gz
/usr/local/man/man5/unbound.conf.5.gz
/usr/local/man/man8/unbound-checkconf.8.gz
/usr/local/man/man8/unbound-control-setup.8.gz
/usr/local/man/man8/unbound.8.gz
/usr/local/man/man8/unbound-anchor.8.gz
/usr/local/man/man8/unbound-control.8.gz
/usr/local/man/man1/unbound-host.1.gz
/usr/lib32/libprivateunbound.a
/usr/lib32/libprivateunbound.so
/usr/lib32/libprivateunbound.so.5
/usr/lib32/libprivateunbound_p.a
/usr/lib/libprivateunbound.so.5
/usr/lib/libprivateunbound.a
/usr/lib/libprivateunbound.so
/usr/lib/libprivateunbound_p.a
/usr/ports/dns/unbound
/usr/ports/dns/unbound/files/unbound.in
root@aa3:/ #
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 28, 2019)

You are probably using unbound(8) from base (aka local_unbound) instead of the ports one.

Start the `unbound` service instead of `local_unbound`.

Also, please, pay attention to the Formatting Guidelines. 

*[EDIT]*

Just to make it clear, when you install unbound (or anything) from ports that will never update/upgrade the version in base but install in /usr/local. Everything from ports *always* go to /usr/local, with some very specific exceptions of a very few things which really need to be installed in base.


----------



## xtremae (Oct 28, 2019)

Yongsik said:


> Unfortunately, I can't figure out why it says 1.8.1 in the unbound.log.


That is because you enabled the older, unbound_local service which ships as part of FreeBSD base, instead of unbound from ports.



Yongsik said:


> # cat unbound.log | grep start
> Oct 28 09:46:06 *local-unbound*[14420:0] info: start of service (unbound 1.8.1).


----------



## Yongsik (Oct 30, 2019)

Completed the solve (Digging was done on the DNS server).

  The developer and your advice were appropriate.
Deleting both complicated soft links and unnecessary local_unbound files solves them.
Now works fine with unbound version 1.9.4.
Thank you for the hint I didn't know at all.
The weather gets colder.
Good health to all the developers and others who have given me advice.
Thanks again.


----------

